# lead paint removal



## bay area contractor (Sep 19, 2009)

I looked at a house that was involved in a major fire. House was built pre 78 and was tested and has some lead. One wall with wood siding was affected by intense heat and the paint bubbled. Customer hired a certified rrp painting contractor that scraped the wall and then primed it with an alkyd. The wall now is very rough with craters and islands. Customer wants a smooth unblemished wall and siding replacement is not an option. I would like to strip the wall to the substrate using an enviromentally safe stripper and start fresh. Does my rrp certification allow this. What would be the best way to tackle this job?


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

You can also use a heat gun as long as the max temperature does not exceed 1000 degrees F. Of course, you still need to wet scrape and wet sand.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

As long as your intent is not to do abatement and you're a Lead Safe Certified Firm ... you are free to do this job. As far as the best way to do it, I'll let others with more experience help you.


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

stripping paint for restoration, or remodeling purposes is okay-follow RRP rules, of course.
Don't call it a lead abatement- different rules apply


----------



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

www.paintshaver.com


----------

